# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te kopjojme nga DVD ne DVD-R nje film

## Xemlo

Se pari ju duhet:

*DVD-RW* 
Pra nje njesi optike qe te jete ne gjendje te beje kopjen ne DVD
*DVD*
Njesia optike qe eshte ne gjendje te lexoje dvd. kjo nuk eshte shume e nevojshme vetem ne rastin kur doni te beni nje kopje direkte

*DVD+-R boshe*
Kini kujdes kur te zgjidhni llojin e DVD-se boshe sepse ne treg jane dy versione DVD+R dhe DVD-R dhe jo te gjithe kopjuesit jane ne gjendje ti djegin. Shikoni me kujdes modelin qe pranon DVD-RW juaj.
---------------------
*Hap pas hapi.*

Se pari fusni ne DVD-RW (po mar vetem rastin kur doni te beni nje kopje nese keni vetem nje njesi per DVD) filmin qe doni te kopjoni. 

Shkarkoni kete program:DVDFab 2.2 qe ben gjithshka automatikisht.Eshte me pagese por sidoqofte crackun nese e doni mund t'jua dergoj me pm. Pasi ta keni instaluar, hapeni programin dhe do tju dale kjo dritare

Foto1
 

Keni tre mundesi 

*1.Wizard
2.Full Disk
3.Main Movie
*
*1.*Kjo pike ben pothuajse gjithshka automatikisht.
Tek select source keni mundesine te zgjidhni njesine optike ku keni futur filmin dvd ose nje file imazh dvd me permbajtje filmi.

Foto2
 

Klikoni next.Ne dritaren e re qe do te dale mund te zgjidhni menyrat e   djegies se filmit. 

Foto3
 

a) Ta ruani ne hd (direktorite audio_ts dhe video_ts-nuk jua keshilloj se komplikohet shume)
   b) Ta ruani si imazh (file me ekstension .iso-menyra e keshilluar)
   c) Te beni direkt kopje ne dvd (kjo vlen vetem nese keni dhe nje dvd tjeter ku te futet filmi dhe tek DVD-RW te futet DVD-ja bosh) duke zgjedhur njesine optike qe eshte ne gjendje te djege dvd.

    Nese zgjidhni b) do ju jepet nje zgjedhje automatike se ku duhet te ruani file-in imazh. 

Duhet pasur parasysh se filmat dvd nuk kane madhesi te caktuar, por variojne nga 3 GB deri tek 9 GB (ka dhe me teper). Kjo influencon shume dhe hapesiren qe keni te lire ne hd dhe mbi te gjitha llojin e suportit (dvd-ja boshe) qe perdorni. DVD-te boshe kategorizohen ne:

 _ 1. Single sided (nje aneshe) single layer (me nje shtrese) te madhesise 4.7 GB (perafersisht sepse matjen e bejne me etalonin 1 GB = 1.000.000.000 bytes)
    2. Single sided, double layer (shtrese dyshe) te madhesise 9.4 GB (perafersisht)
    3. Dual sided (dy aneshe) single layer te madhesise 9.4 GB (perafersisht)
    4. Dual sided dual layer te madhesise 18.8 gb (perafersisht)_

Zgjedhja e ketyre dvd-ve duhet te behet ne baze te madhesise se filmit, suportimit te DVD-RW tuaj  dhe xhepit  :buzeqeshje: .Vetem modelet e reja suportojne dual sided dhe dual layer.

Po marim rastin qe keni zgjedhur nje DVD+R te thjeshte (madhesia 4.7 GB)
Shtypni go dhe nese file-i imazh eshte me i madh se nje DVD 4.7 gb atehere do ndahet automatikisht ne dy dvd.

Duke zgjedhur *2.* Full Disk, behet kopja totale e dvd-se (perfshire gjithshka dhe te ndan automatikisht dvd-te nese hapesira nuk mjafton).Smbetet gje tjeter vecse te ndiqen hapat e mesiperme.

Ne rastin kur zgjidhni *3.*Main movie, do ju dale nje dritare si tek *Foto 2* (burimin nga do merni dvd) dhe me pas do keni nje dritare te tille.

Foto4
 

Ketu mund te zgjidhni cilet pjese te filmit doni te merni, nese doni te merrni te gjitha gjuhet apo vetem ate qe deshironi dhe cfare nentitujsh keni deshire. Keto zgjedhje behen ne menyre qe te kursehet ne baze te dvd. Nese qellon qe filmi, me gjithe kursimet e mundshme qe keni bere ju del perseri me i madh se nje dvd (rastin kur keni DVD 4.7gb) atehere jeni te detyruar te klikoni tek Split to 2 DVD disc). jepini next dhe do ju dale perseri faqja si tek *Foto 3* qe te vendosni si ta ruani.

Tani pasi te keni mbaruar me kalimin e dvd-se nga dvd-ja origjinale ne imazh iso, mund ta digjni lehte duke perdorur Nero Express, duke zgjedhur si djeges, djegesin per DVD dhe duke klikur tek Disk Image or Saved Project. Aty kerkoni file-in imazh ku e keni ruajtur dhe bejini burn.


Menyra per kopjimin e dvd-ve ka shume, ndoshta te panumerta. Une thjeshte u mundova tju shpjegoja menyren qe per mua eshte me e thjeshta dhe me frytdhenesja nga te gjithe ato qe kam provuar.

_Moderatori: Kishte problem me fotot në këtë forum dhe tani u rregullua._

----------


## edspace

Fotografitë 1, 2, 3

----------


## edspace

Fotografia 4

----------


## Xemlo

Flm edi. Me mjaftonin vetem fotot tek postimi i pare. keto te tjerat mund ti heqesh pa prob.

----------


## edspace

Ato të parat qenë lidhje në një website tjetër, që nesër mund të fshihet ose mund të hapet shumë ngadalë. Prandaj i hodha në forum që fotot të jenë të gjitha aty. Ato të parat janë lidhje tek këto të dytat. Po fshiva të dytat, do fshihen edhe të parat. Megjithatë do shikoj të gjej ndonjë mënyrë që të mos shfaqen nga dy herë. 

Shumë e qartë guida që ke shkruar.

----------


## Xemlo

Jo ta siguroj une qe nuk fshihen (siti eshte i imi  :buzeqeshje:  ) ose nuk hapen shume ngadale (jane rreth 24kb per foto). Megjithate rendesi ka qe te shikohen, se si, ate je ne gjendje ta besh vetem ti  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## Kallashi

une ne fillim e hedh filmin nga DVD origjinale ne kompjuterin tim me ane te DVD Decrypter (FREE) pastaj duhet te "shrink" files me DVD SHRINK (free program) pasi DVD-RW /+RW jane me te vogla ne madhesi nga DVD e filmit origjinal. Dhe DVD shrink e kopjon vete filmin ne DVD-R.  Mua me pelqen shume "DVD shrink" pasi zgjedh vete se cfare dua te vendos ne DVD-R..psh... filmin...intro...chapters...previews... etj..etj...

----------

